# Mp3 Player Advice



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

I know nothing or less than nothing about MP3 players. I am thinking instead of replacing my walk-man type CD player I would "upgrade". Here is what I want. I want long, LONG battery life. I will listen to music and maybe some teaching stuff off the internet. I could care less about vidieos or pictures. I know pretty dull person here









I am open to suggestions. I don't want fancy just serviceable.

Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Next questions. How much do you want to spend? Do you have Windows or a Mac? How much music do you want to store on it?

We have several Sansa players that we bought from Woot for cheap, they work great. For ease of use however you really can't beat the iPod and iTunes integration IMHO. However you can get other units at a lower cost. Long battery life is a bit of a joke, you'll need to recharge all of them. Replaceable batteries is a nice feature, but many don't come with that anymore. To get longer battery life turn any color screen down.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

> For ease of use however you really can't beat the iPod and iTunes integration IMHO.


I second this opinion !!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 5 year old mp3 player that runs on a AA battery and stores music on a sd card. I can get 1mb of music on a card and is about 7-8 hours and it will run on one battery. I buy cheap 1mb cards off eBay so that I can keep types of music together or audio books in order. I spent $10.00 on the player $10.00 on 4 AA rechargable batteries and $15.00 for 10 1mb cards. Now the DW has a Zune that has 80mb of memory and holds a charge for 8 hours for around $200.00 and is afraid of dropping it. James


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

I have windows and cheap IS my middle if not my first name.







I know all will have to be recharged but I would like as long as possible. The number one time I use them is when I go on our ladies retreat and I plug into that to drown out the sounds of the night so I sleep better. Or other times when I can't sleep.

I do want to be able to download my music from my computer. I think I have figured out how you do that.







See I really don't know much!

Keep the advice coming...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I like cheap too. I am a Mac user and I've purchased several items, including my Mac from the Apple refurb store all without any problems and they all work like brand new. I mention this because you can visit the store here and check out some of their prices.

Refurbished iPod shuffle 1GB = $39
Refurbished iPod nano 8GB = $99
Refurbished iPod nano 4GB = $79, out of stock right now.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

My teenage girls have an ipod touch($299) and an ipod nano chromatic($199). No complaints on battery and software is easy with either mac or pc. Itunes website is super compatible with both and you can buy single songs if the rest of the album stinks. ----Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I like cheap too. I am a Mac user and I've purchased several items, including my Mac from the Apple refurb store all without any problems and they all work like brand new. I mention this because you can visit the store here and check out some of their prices.
> 
> Refurbished iPod shuffle 1GB = $39
> Refurbished iPod nano 8GB = $99
> Refurbished iPod nano 4GB = $79, out of stock right now.


IMHO...that $39 iPod is perfect for you.

How much music do you have in MP3 format? This takes some time to convert your CD's to MP3...but well worth it once you're done.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you want an FM radio also, then we have the sansa view and the sansa fuze. Either one of those will let you play mp3's or listen to your favorite radio station.
We actually love them both because we can listen to the tv shows through the radio while at the gym, but still have the option of listening to mp3's.
good luck


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mom2 said:


> I know nothing or less than nothing about MP3 players. I am thinking instead of replacing my walk-man type CD player I would "upgrade". Here is what I want. I want long, LONG battery life. I will listen to music and maybe some teaching stuff off the internet. I could care less about vidieos or pictures. I know pretty dull person here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote, along with the others, about the ipod - I have a classic (a bit pricey) - but - I love it. Some really good deals can be found (as posted here!) and their warranty is excellent. I had a problem with mine and they replaced it free.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw new iPod Nanos at Costco for $139 this week. You can find cheaper players, but they are just that. There's a reason for the iPod's domination in this category. I know, I know, I'm a big Apple homer


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

What about this one?  I like the reviews, the external speaker and the battery life. Am I missing something?Creative Zen Mozaic 2 GB MP3 Player
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...ER&v=glance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mom2 said:


> What about this one? I like the reviews, the external speaker and the battery life. Am I missing something?Creative Zen Mozaic 2 GB MP3 Player
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...ER&v=glance


Creative makes a great MP3 player. You can't really go wrong with either the iPod or one from Creative.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I have an IPod video which is more than what you would need. I am completely clueless on this kind of stuff and find that ITunes is very easy to use. I would suggest an IPod Nano. Small and pretty basic and easy to use. The Creative Players are good too. I had one of those first (mine had problems, but I have heard that's rare) and I exchanged it for the IPod. I wouldn't suggest the Shuffle because you can't choose what you want to listen to. It just plays. I won one and gave it to my husband. You can put music on it and just basically listen. No frills.

Good luck.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I am personally anti-IPod (I will stay off of my soap box for now) - I do love my Creative. Also, if you are looking for a good music cataloging program, Media Monkey easy to use and the basic version is free


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My son, Jimmy, wanted an MP3 player for his birthday, so, with much research, and the help of my oldest son, he got a very nice one. Then, he started pushing for a cell phone, and as part of his behavior plan (earning allowance with behavior and chores), I finally agreed, as all the other kids at school had them. 
What did he chose? The Juke!! Now, he has downloaded all his music from the MP3 player to his Juke, and has a cell phone and his music at the same time!
So, if it's time to renew your contract on your cell phone, you may consider that!!
Darlene


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

We love our iPod Classic! I think it is a 150G or 160G model. We fill it with kids movies and cartoons and plug it up to a back seat TV for Hailey for long trips and even for the Outback TV in the evenings.
I have put every CD I own on the Classic so I can use it regularly at work to block out other background noises, and use it the car to listen to when there is nothing on the radio. I never thought it would be as useful as it has been to us.
The only downfall is how easy it is to spend money for additional music and movies in iTunes site.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

iPod is the way to go. Integrates into most factory radio systems. Tons of iPod only accessories from speakers to everything else. iTunes makes everything easy. Apple prides themself on the quality of their hardware. I've owned 3 so far, love them all, all still work.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Path4ground said:


> We love our iPod Classic! I think it is a 150G or 160G model. We fill it with kids movies and cartoons and plug it up to a back seat TV for Hailey for long trips and even for the Outback TV in the evenings.
> I have put every CD I own on the Classic so I can use it regularly at work to block out other background noises, and use it the car to listen to when there is nothing on the radio. I never thought it would be as useful as it has been to us.
> The only downfall is how easy it is to spend money for additional music and movies in iTunes site.


x2 on the iPod Classic - we have the 160G, but, I think apple did away with that model and it is now a 120G - either way - its great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What did you decide to buy?


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Creative Zen Mozaic 2 GB MP3 Player
I liked the price and the reviews.







If I want to upgrade later I know I have plenty of kids with their hands out for this one.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Both my kids 7 and 9 have the Sanza clip. I like it so much I have asked for one. It is small and relatively inexpensive $50. What I like is the Rhapsody music to go $15/month. It allows unlimited downloads and is really easy to use. While we don't own the songs, with 2 now hopefully 3 people using the service it pays for itself. In the first 2 days of signing up my kids downloaded something like 400 songs for only the monthly fee. For example, my son loaded the Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack, but after Christmas we can just delete it. I kind of think of it as having Direct TV or my Netflix subscription: As long as I keep paying monthly I can keep getting what I want. 
Sean


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mom2 said:


> Creative Zen Mozaic 2 GB MP3 Player
> I liked the price and the reviews.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you found one and the price was right! I am sure you will like it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Shizon said:


> Both my kids 7 and 9 have the Sanza clip. I like it so much I have asked for one. It is small and relatively inexpensive $50. What I like is the Rhapsody music to go $15/month. It allows unlimited downloads and is really easy to use. While we don't own the songs, with 2 now hopefully 3 people using the service it pays for itself. In the first 2 days of signing up my kids downloaded something like 400 songs for only the monthly fee. For example, my son loaded the Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack, but after Christmas we can just delete it. I kind of think of it as having Direct TV or my Netflix subscription: As long as I keep paying monthly I can keep getting what I want.
> Sean


Great service!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The folks over at Sellout.Woot.com have a pretty sweet deal on a recertified 
Sandisk Sansa View 16GB Media Player for $59 - hard to beat that price. We've bought 3 refurbed Sansa players from woot but I'm really tempted by the 16GB.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Y-Guy - that is a great price!!


----------

